# CORETASK Replacement Bedknives, Reels and Rotary Blades



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone familiar with CORETASK? They have an Amazon store selling replacement reels, bedknives and rotary blades for Toro and John Deere.

https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/17416633011?_encoding=UTF8&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=CORETASK&ref_=bl_dp_s_mw_17416633011

Curious about their quality. Prices seem to be lower than R&R and shipping is free.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Following this thread. The prices are well below R&Rs prices for sure!

I just bought an 11 blade reel a couple of months ago on R&R for about $350 or so.. I will tell you that the quality of the reel beats the factory reel ALL day and lasts a lot longer between backlap sessions


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I know this is an older thread........I ordered an 11-Blade replacement reel for my JD220B from a JD Turf&Tractor dealer. It was significantly cheaper than R&R and other JD dealers. It arrived today and is a CoreTask reel. I now remember the person assisting me saying "I'll have to order this from CoreTask". I thought it was a 3rd party software program or something not a different brand.

Not mad at all that it's aftermarket. But I called JD with the intentions of going OEM and wasn't told that it was aftermarket. Should have known due to the cheap price. Either way, it looks legit and am going to install it.


----------



## NicM08 (Jul 29, 2020)

@nwga_lawn 
Have you been able to use your new reel if so how is it holding up?


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I have been using it for scalping this past week. So far so good. The quality seemed on par with the reel (OEM) I took off. Everything lined up when I replaced it. I would definitely purchase another one. Actually I would be more inclined to purchase a new reel vs getting a grind put on it. Not much of a price difference just a little labor.


----------



## NicM08 (Jul 29, 2020)

That's good to hear I just bought a reel and bedknife from them through Amazon. Not sure where you get it grinded but I know a mechanic for golf course and he said $100 to grind.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool! Yeah the guy that does mine charges $110 a reel for a spin grind only, no relief.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

@nwga_lawn would you mind posting a part number or link for the one you bought for your 220b?


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I don't have the exact part # but it's the 11 blade reel. AMT2886 maybe the OEM part#. They only make the 11 blade for the 220B from what I could find. I ended up buying mine from Revel's in Myrtle Beach, SC. It was $187.69 plus shipping for the 11 blade Core Task. Of course, I bought seals/bearings since I had it tore down.


----------

